# Hiya :)



## blackenedgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

My names Abby, my mom got my cat for my birthday last year, June 27. We got him while he was 6 weeks old, the cutest little fluffy thing ever! 
I was so excited, this is my first cat. Up until I got my cat, I was only aloud to have hamsters, and a turtle which I still have.
My cat is one of the most talkative cats around. He walks around the house meowing to himself basically, and will meow when we talk to him. He begs to go outside or eat whenever we go by the back door or his food bowl. He meows in protest whenever me and my brother leave for school in the morning, so while we put our shoes on in the garage, we lean against the door to the garage to listen to him.
This is the best picture of him I have ever gotten:







[/img]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Abby! Welcome.  That _is_ a nce picture of a very pretty little boy. I know what you mean by talking. I have a Siamese and a Balinese (long haired Siamese). I enjoy the talking though.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is a cutie!  Does he have a name?


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Welcome

Nice cat!

Looks and sounds quite like our Tommy. We call him our "Chatty Catty"

Mick.


----------



## blackenedgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

*oh yeah...*

sorry! 
his name is Cuddles


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to you and chatty cuddles!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Very sweet kitty!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome Abby & Cuddles! He's a good looking cat and that's funny how much he talks!


----------

